# Just Found It. It`s A Poljot !



## daniel123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,

Just found a vintage well working watch. Ca you tell me infos about it? All I know it`s that it`s a Poljot... 17 jewels and the back is blank.

Please, Dan


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Anna and Martin are the resident experts but that makes me think of those blind-person Raketas... That could explain why the odd dial, the difference between the hands and the absence of a second hand. Does the crystal opens up so that you can touch the dial?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

It's definately a Raketa case. But it's not for unseeing, it has a pusher in the crown for opening the glass.

The hours hand is similar to the hour markers, so maybe it's 'genuine'. But the minutes hand is from another watch.

I guess it's a 2609.H movement.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## daniel123 (Mar 26, 2012)

* Thank you for the answers Kutusov and Miro.*

Can you tell me more about it?

Thanks.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

A picture of the movement would help. I'm expecting this: http://www.ranfft.de...k&Poljot_2609_H


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks a bit rough mate 

It is deffo a Poljot, Miro is correct ref the caliber.

It is on the cover of the 1972 Poljot catologue  i will post a picture later.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The only difference your watch is spelt Poljot in English, in the picture it is Cyrillic


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I rather like the case shape. It's not your average Poljot, for sure. It's certainly more common on Raketas but I think I've seen Slavas with the same case.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Draygo said:


> I rather like the case shape. It's not your average Poljot, for sure. It's certainly more common on Raketas but I think I've seen Slavas with the same case.


I've seen Pobedas & Zims with this case too, and an occasional Services. Guess it was hip in the early 70's. :afro:

How do they look on the wrist ? Anone got pics?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

...maybe why I like it!

(BTW, I've seen this case on a modern Slava...)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I rather like the case shape. It's not your average Poljot, for sure. It's certainly more common on Raketas but I think I've seen Slavas with the same case.
> ...


The Slava i had is similar, but not quite the same


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, AFAIK, they were all pretty much the same... the State controlled everything so there wasn't a "Oi, that's my copyright mate!! Cough up a few millions!". Plus, they shared a lot of stuff...

It's a lovely, lovely watch on its original glory! First time I'm seeing one also! Bloody hell, such a shame the Russians are letting all die away...  (as usual, I blame the Swiss!! Just because...  )


----------



## daniel123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ohhh... So much info, thank you very much.

Now I think I could reconditioning it and use it for my self or sell it, I don`t know...

Thank you again.


----------

